

 Newfound Bacteria Fueled by Radiation - rfreytag
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/10/19/AR2006101901671_pf.html

======
GuerraEarth
Part of the thrill of reading Hacker News is just that it gives such
unexpected fun, out of nowhere. Who knows why, but yes, the posting is from
2006. People used to think that microbes couldn't live in extreme conditions
like these guys (Firmicutes - from the Latin for strong) do. They are in the
same family as the microbes in animal guts.

------
PaulHoule
Do these come from the same place as the arsenic fueled bacteria?

------
richardg
this is from 2006?

